# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  معكرونة صينيهـ ××

## شذى الزهراء

*السلام عليكم ـ*
*اقدم لمحبي الاكلات الصينيهـ هذا الطبق ـ*
*اتمنى يناال اعجابكمـ ـ*


*

المقادير والطريقه  ،،،*

*صدر دجاجه مقطع قطع طوليه
خضار ( كوسه + جزر + بصل+ فلفل اخضر + ثوم )
مكرونه سبجتي
ملعقتين كبيره صلصة صويا
ملعقتين كتشب
ملح وفلفل
نصف كاس ماء مضاف اليه ملعقه صغيره نشا
نسلق المكرونه بماء مغلي وملح حتى تنضج
نقطع الخضار بالطول..
في مقلى نحمي قليل من الزيت ونحمر البصل ثم الدجاج حتى ينضج ثم نضيف الخضار ونقلبها
(إذا تحبي الخضار ناضجه تركيها مده طويله بس هي المفروض تصير مقرمشه شوي )


الان نضيف الملح والفلفل وصلصة الصويا والكتشب والماء المضاف اليه النشا ونقلبها


ثم نضيف المكرونه المسلوقه ونقلبها على النار حتى تنشف وتتشرب الصلصه

وهنااا صحن التقديمـ 


* ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم **
**دمتمـ بخير **
*ودي لكمـ ...


*

----------


## أبصرت النور

اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم لذيذ
ما شاء الله 
يسلموا على الذوق الرائع

----------


## همس الصمت

واااااااااااااااااااااااااو
ماشاء الله الشكل رهييييييييييييييييب << موتها الاكل الصيني
أكيد هالصحن لي شذوي
أدري هو مو من صنع ايديكِ بس يالله راح أقبله منك يالغاليه 


الله يعطيكِ الف عافية على النقل الجميل ...
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## ورده محمديه

*شكله مره لذيذ*
*يسلموا على الطرح المشهي*

*موفقه لكل خير يالغلا*

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

*اممممممممم شكلها عذاااااب بجد*

*تسلمين غناتي شذى*
*موفقه لكل خير...*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> اممممممممممممممممممممممممممممم لذيذ
> ما شاء الله 
> يسلموا على الذوق الرائع



 
*مشكوووورة خيوووة تواجدج هو الارووع*
*لاحرمت المرور العطر*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> واااااااااااااااااااااااااو
> 
> ماشاء الله الشكل رهييييييييييييييييب << موتها الاكل الصيني
> أكيد هالصحن لي شذوي
> أدري هو مو من صنع ايديكِ بس يالله راح أقبله منك يالغاليه  
> 
> الله يعطيكِ الف عافية على النقل الجميل ...
> 
> دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..



*عووووافي عليج ياهمووووس..*
*مشكووورة يالغلا ع الحضور البهي..*
*لاخلا من تواصلج الاجمل ..*
*دمتي بــود ..*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *شكله مره لذيذ*
> 
> *يسلموا على الطرح المشهي* 
> *موفقه لكل خير يالغلا*



 *ورده محمديه*
*يسلمج ربي حبيتي ع التواجد الجمييل*
*دمتي بعين الله*
*تحيااتي وسلامي*

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اممممممممم شكلها عذاااااب بجد*
> 
> *تسلمين غناتي شذى*
> *موفقه لكل خير...*



*دمعة طفله*
*شكراا عزيزتي ع الحضور البهي*
*لاعدمت مروركِ الطيب*
*ودي لكِ*

----------


## أم علي الأكبر

رائعة

وحقاً كم أتوق لأعدادها وتذوقها

سلمتي لنا أختي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> رائعة
> 
> وحقاً كم أتوق لأعدادها وتذوقها 
> 
> سلمتي لنا أختي



*الارووع وجودكِ خيتي*
*بانتظاار تطبيقها من يدكِ*
*لاعدمت مروركِ الحلوو*

----------


## اوتار فاطمه

واااااااااااو  
شهيتيني حبيبتي شذاااااااوي  
بس وين نصيبي ... ادري فيك انتي كريمه وانا استاهل  
الله يعطيك الف عافيه  
دمتي بعين الباري

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اوتار فاطمة (ام محمد*
*تسلمييين غنااتي ع تواجدج العبق*
*اي لج صحن يلا انتظريني* 
*ماانحرم من حلو تواصلج*
*دمتي بخير*

----------


## MOONY

يسلمووو  ياحبي لنيدولز
أكله شهيه
يعطيكِ العافيه
تحياتي

----------


## سفر

تسلمي خيتوو ع هييك وصف لذيذ ماننحرم من

 جديدج ياارب

تحياااتي

----------


## حلاالكون

يسلمووووو شذى
شكله لذيذ
لاعدمنا مواضيعك ياالغلاآآآآآآآآآ

----------


## لسـعة شـقأإوه ~

يممم يمييي ياحوبي لهل عفسأإأـأت ,,

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*تسلمووون خواااتي ع التواجد الراائع*
*ماانحرم تواصلكن الطيب*
*دمتن بوود*

----------


## Sweet Magic

السلام عليكم 

مرحبا  

وااااااااااااوو  روعه  

يعطيك العافية على الابداع 

تحياتي لك

----------


## بنوته كيوته

جربتها طلعت رووووووووعه
بمعنى الكلمه لذيذه مررررررررره...
تسلمي يالغلا....

----------


## ليث هاشم

واااااااااو تحسير 
مرة يشهي 
تسلم ايدش حبيبتي شذااااااااوي 

تحياتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> مرحبا 
> 
> وااااااااااااوو روعه 
> 
> يعطيك العافية على الابداع 
> 
> تحياتي لك



وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..
اهلا سويت
الارووع وجودج غنااتي بصفحتي
لاحرمت حلو تواصلج
شوقي لكِ

----------


## شذى الزهراء

بنوتة كيوت , ليث هاشم
تسلموون عزيزاتي ع الطله النيرة
دمتماا بود
تحياتي لكما

----------


## امنيات مجروحه

واااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااو
وش هالطبق الرائع واللذيييذ حبيبتي شذواي
تسلمين على الإختيار الذوق وربي يعطيكِ العافيه 
كل الشكر والتوفيق يالغلا
دمتي بهناء


أمنيات

----------


## شذى الزهراء

امنيات مجروحة 
تسلميييين عزيزتي ع رووعة وجودكِ
لاخلا ولاعدم من هيك تواصل عذب
دمتي بحمى الرحمن
ودي لكِ

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تسلم ايديش
يعطيش العافية

----------


## شذى الزهراء

عفاااف مشكورة غناتي ع الاشراقه الحلووة
لاعدم منج صفحاتي
تحياتي لكِ

----------


## صفآء الروح

*اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*

*ماشاء الله تبارك الله*
*شكلها تجنننننننننننننننن*
*الله يعطيش الف عافية خيتي شذوي على الوصفة الرائعة*
*الله يسلم دياتك*
*ربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
*تقبلي تحياتي*

*دمتي بخير*

----------


## Malamh Cute

مرآحب ،

تسلمي شذووي ع الطرح ،

ربي يعطيش آلف عآإفيه ،

مإآحب الأكلآت الصينيه ؟؟! { :huh: 

لآخلآ ولاعدم قموره

سي يو

ملآمح كيوت

----------


## شاري الطيب

خيتي شذى الزهراء
بصراحة شكلها لذيذة
بس وين نصيبي
الله يعطيك العافية 
تحياااااتي

----------


## شذى الزهراء

> *اللهم صلي على محمد وال محمد*
> 
> *ماشاء الله تبارك الله*
> *شكلها تجنننننننننننننننن*
> *الله يعطيش الف عافية خيتي شذوي على الوصفة الرائعة*
> *الله يسلم دياتك*
> *ربي ما يحرمني من روعة جديدك*
> *تقبلي تحياتي* 
> 
> *دمتي بخير*



اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
نهوووضه غناتي تسلميييين ع الزيارة الجميله هنا
لاخلا ولاعدم منج يالغلا
دمتي بحمى الجليل
ودي لك..

----------


## شذى الزهراء

ملامح كيوت , شاري الطيب
تسلمووون ع رقة تواجدكما 
خلاص اخوي صحنك محفوووظ
لا خلا ولاعدم من التواصل
دمتماا بخير

----------

